# GY103 Bengal



## dn31 (Oct 5, 2008)

I am looking for information and photos of the Grimsby Trawler GY103 Bengal


----------



## Kerbtrawler (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi dn31

She was built by Cook Welton and Gemmel of Hull in 1905
Tech details as follows
211 GT 76 NT
Official number 122712
Dimensions
115.4 x 21.6 x 11.5
Quarter deck 58' Focsle 19'
1906 owned by Grant & Baker
12/1928 owned by Sir T Robinson
Renamed Staunch in WW2
Scrapped 10/1955

you might find more details in the CWGB Book


----------



## dn31 (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks for the information


----------

